# Dubai Question



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

Does in UAE was much freedom compared to US?

Does in UAE will take care with Catholic, Baptist and Christian?

Does in Dubai have good job for deaf people?

Where do you find website about rental community, apartment, condo and real estate (house)? Was it expensive?

Does in UAE have good english signs?

How much percent of sale tax, state tax and property tax? How much cost on water, gas, cable and eletric bills?

Does in Dubai have rough neigborhood or all neigborhood was nice?

How are people in Dubai?

Driver License information? Age that can drive?

Does have any people in Dubai that loves punk and rock style?

Does muslim supports that guy can have earring, body pierce, dye hair, spike collar and other everything?

Thanks.


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

Can you show picture of single family house in Dubai? I thought it was differnet culture.

Is it expensive to buy house in Dubai?


----------



## imi (Jan 10, 2005)

Dear Blink in response to your questions;
a) In the UAE there is freedom unlike other arab countries. The UAE is very liberal, however customs and traditions of the people and Islam must be respected. I doubt you will find any problems here.
b)There are many Christians in the UAE and you will be treated well.
c)This depends on your qualifications and ability.
d)ww.eqarat.com is good. Do a search om google. However Dubai is not cheap at all but very expensive.
e)All signs are in English.
f)I cant remember exactly but the bills are not cheap.
g)All neighbourhoods in Dubai are nice, it is a very small city.
h)The people are nice and generally friendly especially to tourists.
i) Dont know, probably 17
j)Im sure there are many punk lovers in Dubai.
k) Muslims do not support the imitation of non-muslims. If you go round wearing an ear-ring, spike dog collar, dyed red hair, body piercing and everything else, the police will probably arrest you or you might get beaten up for looking like an idiot.


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

imi said:


> Dear Blink in response to your questions;
> a) In the UAE there is freedom unlike other arab countries. The UAE is very liberal, however customs and traditions of the people and Islam must be respected. I doubt you will find any problems here.
> b)There are many Christians in the UAE and you will be treated well.
> c)This depends on your qualifications and ability.
> ...


Why does police arrested this people? :bash:


----------



## Ruminative (Jan 9, 2005)

the police wont beat you up..??you will definately get stared at though.. i've seen people with a lotta piercings... but it isn't really appropriate to dress like that in Dubai i guess...you will get stigmatized... 

and you can't get your driving license unless your 18 ...


----------



## DubaiCanadian (Dec 31, 2004)

I'm not sure what part of Dubai you guys have been to, but in Dubai you'll find everything, from the super conservative & religious to punks, half naked women, rockers even a major gay community. 

Everyone tolerates everyone, nobody cares....things have changed so much... You should go clubbing, see what type of tattos, piercings and little or no clothing, nobody cares.

In Dubai, the motto is live & let live...

Eveyones busy with thier own life work family & friends...

Dubai is a super cool, carefree society, just make sure you don't ever drink & drive, and make sure that if you do drink, that you don't make a complete a$$ of yourself outside in public...

Everything you'd see in the US or Europe you'LL See & experiance here, without a doubt...

The police are extermely friendly, very helpfull & VERY polite, they certainly have a very high tolerance of all the extreems, because they got used to seeing it all.


----------



## SkylineTurbo (Dec 22, 2004)

> Does in UAE will take care with Catholic, Baptist and Christian?


Ok this does not make sense, but I can see you what you mean . The UAE is quite leniant towards Christians, it is quite liberal towards issues like religions.


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

I cant really see someone walking through city centre, or down dhyafa street looking completely like a punk. i would guess it would generaly be frowned upon, but youd get away with it, whilst looking completly out of place. i wouldnt really advise anyone to actualy try! respect culture!


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

You won't get arrested for dressing like a punk, you will get a lot of blank stares though


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

juiced said:


> You won't get arrested for dressing like a punk, you will get a lot of blank stares though


What is blank stares means?


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

dxb_raptor said:


> I cant really see someone walking through city centre, or down dhyafa street looking completely like a punk. i would guess it would generaly be frowned upon, but youd get away with it, whilst looking completly out of place. i wouldnt really advise anyone to actualy try! respect culture!


I'm in rock/punk culture so does people in Dubai can respect?

I only have 2 earring on both ear, dyed hair, collar spike, one body pierce on jaw just behind to lower mouth and I will getting tattoo soon. Does Dubai can accept this culture?


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Blink182 , you wont get arrested or beaten by the police , that guy was just fooling you

This is a phase your going through , you will grow out of it one day , so anyway , No you will be ok in Dubai , and you might even get lots of girlfriends  with that look , However , people will look at you in a weird way HaHa

I am a UAE local , and if i saw you i would say to my brothers "HaHa , look at that guy" :/ thats about it


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

Dubai_Boy said:


> Blink182 , you wont get arrested or beaten by the police , that guy was just fooling you
> 
> This is a phase your going through , you will grow out of it one day , so anyway , No you will be ok in Dubai , and you might even get lots of girlfriends  with that look , However , people will look at you in a weird way HaHa
> 
> I am a UAE local , and if i saw you i would say to my brothers "HaHa , look at that guy" :/ thats about it


Cool. Can yoU answering my question about punk/rock culture in Dubai below?


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Blink , i know what it means , and how people that follow it look like , however , i have no idea at all if there are a lot of them in Dubai or not 

Maybe you will be the first and start a revaloution  there might be a lot of closet punks waiting for someone to encourage them !!! who knows

=======================================================


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

Dubai_Boy said:


> Blink , i know what it means , and how people that follow it look like , however , i have no idea at all if there are a lot of them in Dubai or not
> 
> Maybe you will be the first and start a revaloution  there might be a lot of closet punks waiting for someone to encourage them !!! who knows
> 
> =======================================================


Do you have find many website about rental apartment, condo and loft? Does have real estate in Dubai?


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

Dubai_Boy said:


> Blink182 , you wont get arrested or beaten by the police , that guy was just fooling you
> 
> This is a phase your going through , you will grow out of it one day , so anyway , No you will be ok in Dubai , and you might even get lots of girlfriends  with that look , However , people will look at you in a weird way HaHa
> 
> I am a UAE local , and if i saw you i would say to my brothers "HaHa , look at that guy" :/ thats about it


It isnt that relaxing as Dubai_boy mentioned. Couple of days ago I was in Emarat Perol Station and I was buying hot chocholate a guy was almost going to lay into his wife/gf. He sure pissed me off i went to him and i asked him politly not to do that in public. Beside it is illegal to kiss/sexual acts infront public. They wouldnt arrest u for having pearcing or wearing stupid unless ur not naked.

There is torute and beating in the UAE prisons. We cannot deny that , Couple of days ago a guy called a radio station complaining about another guy beaten in AL Ain Police station. The police instead of apologizing it tried to find who reported about the beaten.


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

smussuw said:


> It isnt that relaxing as Dubai_boy mentioned. Couple of days ago I was in Emarat Perol Station and I was buying hot chocholate a guy was almost going to lay into his wife/gf. He sure pissed me off i went to him and i asked him politly not to do that in public. Beside it is illegal to kiss/sexual acts infront public. They wouldnt arrest u for having pearcing or wearing stupid unless ur not naked.
> 
> There is torute and beating in the UAE prisons. We cannot deny that , Couple of days ago a guy called a radio station complaining about another guy beaten in AL Ain Police station. The police instead of apologizing it tried to find who reported about the beaten.


Does you think police in US is much better?


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

Blink182 said:


> What is blank stares means?



People will look at you a bit strangely, don't worry I know a lot of goths, punks etc and they dont get arrested


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

Blink182 said:


> Do you have find many website about rental apartment, condo and loft? Does have real estate in Dubai?


Try something like 
www.astecoproperty.com
www.bhomes.com 
www.gowealthy.com


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

It was sooo expensive. :sleepy:


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

Er, what was?


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

juiced said:


> Er, what was?


I dunno if how are expensive and cheap?

Does people get job that can afford cost of living in Dubai? How are good wage?


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

What did you find expensive, the house prices in Dubai or ...?

If you get a good job in Dubai they will give you an allowance for renting a house and allowances for a few other things


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

juiced said:


> What did you find expensive, the house prices in Dubai or ...?
> 
> If you get a good job in Dubai they will give you an allowance for renting a house and allowances for a few other things


Both on house and apartment price too. Does you think it was expensive?

Does job in Dubai looking same as like US? or it was differnet?


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

Which apartments and houses did you look at? Somewhere like The Palm would be expensive but there are cheaper places.
Jobs here are a little different. Usually if you get a job here they will give you your normal salary and then allowances for rent + annual tickets back to your country + medical insurance + money for electricity and water etc etc
Whereas in the US, you tend to just get a big fat salary and you use that to pay off other things.


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

juiced said:


> Which apartments and houses did you look at? Somewhere like The Palm would be expensive but there are cheaper places.
> Jobs here are a little different. Usually if you get a job here they will give you your normal salary and then allowances for rent + annual tickets back to your country + medical insurance + money for electricity and water etc etc
> Whereas in the US, you tend to just get a big fat salary and you use that to pay off other things.


Cool. Which make more salary? US or UAE

Does in UAE have sale tax, income tax and property tax? Was it high or low?

In UAE, Does people have hard time to earning or save alot of money? like wasting alot of money. 

Does salary in UAE can help you to buy something from mall, shopping center or anything? Was it expensive to buy clothes, food, shoe, video game, car and other item?

How much cost on gasoline per galloon? Was it expensive?

Does in UAE have punk store that where buy punk clothes and anything? like Hot Topic. Does have store that buy sunwear/prep like Pacsun and Buckle?

http://www.pacsun.com
http://www.hottopic.com
http://www.buckle.com


----------



## Olive touch (Jun 18, 2004)

Blink182 How old are you and where are you from? I am currently in the US and I see so many people making fun at punks. In fact it is an insult among people! 
You should expect peopel to look at you not in nice way! .


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

Olive touch said:


> Blink182 How old are you and where are you from? I am currently in the US and I see so many people making fun at punks. In fact it is an insult among people!
> You should expect peopel to look at you not in nice way! .


Where? Dubai or US

I'm 17 years old and from Los Angeles in US.

In US, people don't making fun at punks. It was largest culture with rock, metal and punk in US. It was popular, it have alot of rock, metal and punk in Los Angeles and all of California too. People does nothing on them so it looks popular and cool.

Punk can easily find in all part of US and Canada.


----------



## fahed (Nov 10, 2004)

Punk <Sounds offensive>


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

fahed said:


> Punk <Sounds offensive>


I disagree. :weird:


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

compared to ?


----------



## BOSTOON (Jan 30, 2005)

Trances said:


> compared to ?


butterfly. :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash:


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

Punk was compared to rock, so it does with metal. I don't think if guy from Australia, that he know about punk. :righton:

Juiced, Please answer my question whole last reply. Thanks.


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

_Which make more salary? US or UAE
_

Depends on your job, but the UAE has no tax and the US does

_Does in UAE have sale tax, income tax and property tax? Was it high or low_?
No tax on anything

_In UAE, Does people have hard time to earning or save alot of money? like wasting alot of money. _
It depends on your lifestyle, you can spend it all or you can save a bit, I think most people do a bit of both

_Does salary in UAE can help you to buy something from mall, shopping center or anything? Was it expensive to buy clothes, food, shoe, video game, car and other item?
_
If you work for a good company they will give you either a company car or money to buy a car, so your salary is only really to pay for things like going out etc

How much cost on gasoline per galloon? Was it expensive?
To fill up our 4x4/SUV with 4.0L costs only something like $24 each time

_Does in UAE have punk store that where buy punk clothes and anything? like Hot Topic. Does have store that buy sunwear/prep like Pacsun and Buckle?_
No idea, there probably are a few but I dunno where they are, they probably won't be very big though since there aren't a lot of punks here

http://www.pacsun.com
http://www.hottopic.com
http://www.buckle.com[/QUOTE]


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

P.S. Petrol costs US $1.30 per gallon


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^ But that is Imperial Gallon, which is actually bigger then the US Gallon. The 95 RON which I think is equivalent to 93 OCT fuel in US, it will cost you just *1.02 USD/gallon (US)*

(1 Imperial Gallon = 1.20095 US Gallon = 4.5 AED @3.66)


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

Wow, no taxes on all type in UAE. That's really nice to people. 

Fuel price was cheap in UAE than US cuz oil was made in middle eastern.

Does salary and allowance was separated?

Does salary only make money for buy car, clothes, video game, food, shoe and other item?

Does allowance helps to pay rent, water, eletric and other bills?

How are food price in UAE? Is it expensive?


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

*Does in UAE was much freedom compared to US?*

If freedom means making out in public with the opposite sex or show any kinda physical affection other than hold hands, the answer is no (however you can get away wit it if its on the dance floor of a club) . If freedom means getting a prostitute on the street, the answer is yes (in certain areas of Dubai the cops drive by prostitutes standing on the sidewalk late at nights and do nothing about it). You are free to practice any religion (except satanic rituals) of your choice, you can even keep idols in your shops and homes. You are free to consume alcohol at home or in certain restaurants... and ofcourse bars are abundand in Dubai. You are free to wear anything you like (in moderation!) but you're not free to go skinny dipping on the beach. You are not free to choose the government or have any say in the policies. The media in the UAE in my opinion, is neutral and way less biased than the american media.

*Does in UAE will take care with Catholic, Baptist and Christian?*

Yes. UAE has many churches and temples for Christians of all kinds and Hindus. Infact on religious festivals like Christmas, Diwali etc, shops etc are decorated with Christmas trees, lights etc. Midnight masses etc are carried out all over the UAE.

*Does in Dubai have good job for deaf people?*

That's a wierd question in the sense that I have never really thought about it. Does Dubai offer jobs? I guess they do.

*Where do you find website about rental community, apartment, condo and real estate (house)? Was it expensive?*

Gowealthy.com is the one I can think of right now but you can also check the classified section at gulfnews.com and khaleejtimes.com. Apartments are cheap compared to international standards, but expensive if you consider the average salary of someone who doesn't have his own business in Dubai. Cheap housing can be found but its on the outskirts of Dubai like Ruwais and near the Sharjah border. 

*Does in UAE have good english signs?*

Good english signs? R u talking about road signs? If yes, then the answer is yes. Everything thats mentioned in arabic in Dubai, its also mentioned in English. Infact, a few years back, they changed the license plates of vehicles from arabic and english to english only. The only thing in arabic on the new license plates is the word "Dubai"

*How much percent of sale tax, state tax and property tax? How much cost on water, gas, cable and eletric bills?*

There are no income taxes in the UAE. I dont know about other forms of taxes, I do know there is some sort of import taxes on certain goods. Gas is cheaper than mineral water (believe it or not), you can get about 1.5 liters of mineral water for about 1.5 Dhs which is about 50 american cents.

*Does in Dubai have rough neigborhood or all neigborhood was nice?*

Dubai has congested rough neighborhoods as well as clean and rich neighborhoods. Dubai has an extremely diverse landscape. From 350m tall towers, to expensive villas to mid rises to congested souqs (old markets) to very old small houses. You will find what you're looking for in Dubai.

*How are people in Dubai?*

That's a wierd question again. It's like, how are people in America? I dont know.... there are people from the far east, indian sub continent, australia, europe, north africa, south africa and ofcourse the arabia. Different people with different mind sets and different cultures. Its an extremely diverse city. 

*Driver License information? Age that can drive?*

Tradionally the age has been 18 but recently I heard a rumor that the age limit was changed to 21. I dont know if this is true. You can drive if you are on a visit visa and have an international driver's license (rented cars only). If you are a resident and have american license, then your license will get converted to UAE license for a small fee of Dhs 200 (around 50 USD) 

*Does have any people in Dubai that loves punk and rock style?*

Plenty dude. Plenty! I'm one of them. There are a gazillion restaurants and cafes where bands of all kinds play live almost every evening of the week. And there are a hell lot of talented rockers in Dubai.

*Does muslim supports that guy can have earring, body pierce, dye hair, spike collar and other everything?*

We dont support it, but its more like no one really cares. You might be stared at if you come with purple hair or something but its not like you would get arrested and beaten up for it. I knew a guy who had orange hair and a nose ring between his two nostrils and his hair was afro. So its really upto you, you wanna look wierd and be stared at in the market, malls etc then go ahead. 

Hope this helped.


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

> Does in Dubai have rough neigborhood or all neigborhood was nice?
> 
> Dubai has congested rough neighborhoods as well as clean and rich neighborhoods. Dubai has an extremely diverse landscape. From 350m tall towers, to expensive villas to mid rises to congested souqs (old markets) to very old small houses. You will find what you're looking for in Dubai.


What is congested means?


----------



## M()R()N (Feb 2, 2004)

HAHA blink182 is really funny


----------



## Ben_Burj (Aug 28, 2005)

dubaiflo said:


> yeah, katrina is your fault, bloody arabs



Well I wouldn't mind if Katrina is blond and have big ****. but hold a seconde Krtrina is a russian name (at least it sound russian) so this girl should be russian and not arab.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

smussuw said:


> :tongue:


always my pleasure smussuw 
no seriously i don't have a problem with arabs at all, you might already have recognized that


----------



## crazyeight (Dec 18, 2004)

arabs suck


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

dubaiflo said:


> always my pleasure smussuw
> no seriously i don't have a problem with arabs at all, you might already have recognized that


Yes


----------



## xmindgamex (Sep 1, 2005)

suck's what ?? :=p


----------



## xmindgamex (Sep 1, 2005)

Does anyone know any tattoo/piercing studios in dubai ???


----------



## Saif (Jul 31, 2005)

lol whats with the tattoos?!!

we have something similar we call Hina, try it its like tattoos but temporary and not that colorfull.


----------



## xmindgamex (Sep 1, 2005)

Hina is meant for girls lol .. thats temporary one..i'm lookin for a permanent one . i tried asking alot of people and friends there but i dunt think anyone wud know ..


----------



## xmindgamex (Sep 1, 2005)

Are there only arabs in dubai or more foreigners???


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

more foreigners.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

much more


----------

